# saintly's"henge the revenge the 3rd and final installment"



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2009)

I'm playing with stones again.

this is the build up process to the final layout.

as you can see I'm going for a graded foreground like i did in miracle mire. this layout also contains a ton of dividers....crucial IMO. you can see them in one of the images.

plants maybe, moss crypts and grass.










this ISN'T the final layout   

let me know what you think peeps


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Looking good to me, but too much detail for an iwagumi no? which will just get covered up eventually 
which type of rock is that? looking for some nice rocks for my nano at the moment.


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

for once i cant pick a fault! You must be getting good at this


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> but too much detail for an iwagumi no?



not really mate. i've seen some amano tanks with way more detail than this   

the foreground isn't going to be covered neither. 

thanks paulo.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> for once i cant pick a fault! You must be getting good at this



double post!   

cheers mate. it's actually becoming so damn enjoyable to create these stone layouts. the only down side is, i ALWAYS end up being 2 stones short. i need to make my stock pile bigger...much bigger.

i'll have the final layout @ the weekend. I'm living with the images to see where i can change things.

the mid ground bit what you see, is 98% finished. i've added some smaller foreground stones. and the rear can be changed at will.

i've got the planting in my head, so all should look different in the end.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> the foreground isn't going to be covered neither.


In that case its perfect then  so its a half iwagumi


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> In that case its perfect then  so its a half iwagumi



 thats it mate....IWA...GUMI. you choose!

yeah, there's a brilliant takishi scape where he uses mosses etc and it's half and half.

at the end of the day, we all copy gumis so i've not done anything out of the ordinary. 

i want to go for "easy" it also helps to sell a bit of sand and stone. also gives people a chance to see what's actually possible with sand and stone.


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

excellent layout mark, nice to see a half gumi as well  looking forward to see how it looks planted and in a final arrangement

what rock is it by the way? mini landscape?


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> excellent layout mark, nice to see a half gumi as well  looking forward to see how it looks planted and in a final arrangement
> 
> what rock is it by the way? mini landscape?



thanks stu.

yes, it's good old mini landscape rock.   ...old faithful.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

just to add, this layout has a little more to it in the final image....a few more stones.


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

It's a wonderful layout Mark, really nice but i can't help but think it's a bit small in comparison to the tank?
It would be truly delightful in a 90 x 36 x 36 or something!


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> It's a wonderful layout Mark, really nice but i can't help but think it's a bit small in comparison to the tank?
> It would be truly delightful in a 90 x 36 x 36 or something!



i don't get what you mean mate?.   

the tank is 90 x 40 x 50 or 60. so it's almost your dimensions. the "main" stone is taller in the final image. 

i've tried to create the illusion of one stone with several.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

This is the layout as it currently stands. there are tweaks to be made....that's why i didn't really want to post it. but it gives a better impression.

now, what you must understand is, that all the gaps are to be filled with plants etc.  

another rule i've discovered is....

when doing iwagumi, the main stone/focal point must exceed or at least hit the half way mark on the tank   which this does.....just. (thanks to Stan for that info)


----------



## rawr (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

This is gonna be a good'un for sure.  I like your planting choice too.


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Sorry for not being clear mate, the stones were too small for the tank IMO. The latest layout is even better


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Sorry for not being clear mate, the stones were too small for the tank IMO. The latest layout is even better



cheers dan   



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> This is gonna be a good'un for sure.  I like your planting choice too.



thanks thomas.

i've got another layout with the odd variation which is maybe better than this one. but we'll see.


----------



## samc (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

another tank mark!  

i like to se your layouts as they are allway good IMO 

like the foreground too ill have to do one like that one day


----------



## George Farmer (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*





Very nice, Mark!

I would have liked to see more height in the right rock mound but realise you've only got so many rocks.

The graded open foreground is really effective.  I can see this style becoming even more popular, especially in set ups where growing carpets may be an issue.  I've even used it recently in a biotope set-up!


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

That's going to be another stunner I think mate   Graded gravel is really getting popular now, and I think you've done a great job with it!

I wonder if graded gravels/rock work could become the UK "thing"?  8)


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I wonder if graded gravels/rock work could become the UK "thing"? 8)



it may well be. although i've seen it done abroad, but not to the standard set by the britrish.

thanks steve.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I would have liked to see more height in the right rock mound but realise you've only got so many rocks.



 me too! belive me i tried, and still trying mate. this aint finished yet.

the left side is weak too, it the composition. i used a stone from the right and used it on the left...it worked a treat but then no stone for the right. looks like i gota dip my hand in my pocket....again!


----------



## JamesM (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

We need a drool smilie


----------



## fish.com1 (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Thats great Mark, I love the graded foreground idea in an iwagumi, very different. Looking forward to seeing the final layout


----------



## Jur4ik (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> ... looks like i gota dip my hand in my pocket....again!



why cant you take some from the store? Iwouldnt dip into my own pockets as long as I it isnt my own tank..

Nice Hardscape Mark, can imagine some hc creeping from the back over the graded gravel


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Loverley Mark     As has been said the graded foreground works a treat.

If it were me I'd play some more with the 3 main right hand rocks so they dont form such a triangle from the front view, but thats just me, and I know you're going to play some more anyway   

Look forward to seeing more.

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> the 3 main right hand rocks so they dont form such a triangle from the front view



 that was what i was after LOL i will play some more tony. 

see you saturday still?

i should have this tide up tomorrow. i'm off work now for 3 days  :? 



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> why cant you take some from the store?



sadly they dont stock these stones. but i look at these tanks as my own now, so if i supply hard scape that's cool with me. they supply plants and lighting etc. i've even put NS in there   wooot



			
				fish.com1 said:
			
		

> Thats great Mark, I love the graded foreground idea in an iwagumi, very different. Looking forward to seeing the final layout



cheers bud


----------



## Jur4ik (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

this tank should animate people to buy more stones and gravel and they dont have mini landscape on stock?


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

they have another type of rock which is very similar. the tank is not solely just to sell equipment. it's a display tank also.

if i were to use all stock materials, we'd be looking at a very different tank altogether  :?  trust me, it's better this way


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

the more i look at the image the more obvious which stone needs to go


----------



## John Starkey (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Hi Mark,
you certainly have an eye for making layouts,i reckon we should nick name you mason,because your good with rocks   ,

seriously nice,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> i reckon we should nick name you mason



 from a leadworker to a mason! 

cheers john!


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> Tonser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   thats why we love it - everyone sees it differently   



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> see you saturday still?



Hopefully, though it may be brief - I'll have to leave by 11.30   

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

well, after a bit of playing, it's become apparent i cant do what i wanted to do. i just didn't have the stone, or the right shaped stones.   

i've been forced to do something else. more in the traditional sense. I'm still not happy with the main stone, but it's the best i can do given what stone i have to use.

nooks and crannys will be filled with probably moss, so look beyond them if you can.   










from this last image, hopefully you can see that the rocks are staggered and not on the same line. 





thanks


----------



## Jur4ik (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

looking crazy though
what are your plans for the background planting? stems?


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> looking crazy though



is that a good crazy?   ....

i'm still deciding the planting.  8)


----------



## Jur4ik (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> Jur4ik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh.. yes!   
but why "low light" ?! or will it be the same "low" as the current "low tech" ?


----------



## samc (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

i see what you mean about the stones mark, interesting......when you look from the front it looks so different

also it look as if there is alot more room behind the main stone than there is.


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> oh.. yes!



thanks mate...modern speak eh?...something that's "bad" really means good



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i see what you mean about the stones mark, interesting......when you look from the front it looks so different



with all my layouts, there to be viewed at what i perceive as best, from the front...head on. one other thing which helps, is photographing whilst arranging. i see the lines and shadows better on my camera than in real life...if that makes any sense.

from all my gumi's this one i feel my best so far. but then, no gumi layout is necessarily  wrong


----------



## eoto (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

I love the Hardscape, classic Iwagumi Style at its best!   

YouÂ´re not gonna plant the Foreground, right?


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				eoto said:
			
		

> I love the Hardscape, classic Iwagumi Style at its best!



thanks eoto.   



			
				eoto said:
			
		

> YouÂ´re not gonna plant the Foreground, right?



no, it's staying as it is. I'll be having moss in and around the stones.which I'll let creep forward i may use tenellus on the wings, both left and right, crypts to accent the rocks (bullosa is nice and small) (becketii for tallness in the rear) and grass(acicularis) to fill in everything else. still undecided. I'm researching still


----------



## Jur4ik (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Mark,
would you say there is a minimum height needed for any stem plants?
IÂ´m on research too


----------



## JamesM (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Schhhhhweeeeeeeeeet! 8)


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Schhhhhweeeeeeeeeet! 8)



 thanks matey.



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> would you say there is a minimum height needed for any stem plants?



for this scape? or in general?

HM would work a treat in this set up. but i really want to stay away from stems....a lot less hassle for me. if this were in my house I'd throw the works at it, but it's not viable. now the shop has 2 layouts i want to RE-try at home


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

A crypt-gumi!


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> A crypt-gumi!



maybe...


----------



## TDI-line (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm.. Nice.


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. Nice.



fingers crossed Dan. 

I'm really racking my head as to what to plant without taking too much away from the hardscape.

i'm sure something will develop  8)


----------



## Cro (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

What power heads are they please Saintly? I have bought some Sun Sun ones off eBay, and they're, well, not the best shall we say.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				Cro said:
			
		

> What power heads are they please Saintly?



korolias. very effective and if you search about you'll get them cheap.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

now, after 5 minutes tweaking it's done. 

i've put the 2 images for comparison. there only small adjustments. the main one is the addition of the stone to the right of the main one. also the main stone is slightly tilted. the left stone gap is diminished also.










thanks fro looking.


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Lookin' good pal


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Yeah, that second shot with the additional stone tethers the taller focal rock to the rest of the scape 

Looking great Mark!


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

i've just been given a kind jesture from Dan, who may have a couple of stones for me to choose from. there may be a change in the focal stone yet.   ghold on to  your knickers folks


----------



## Jase (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Great layout Mark, the re-adjusted version is the business with the left hand face of the main stone vertical it looks awesome


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Hi Mark

The layout looks super, but I do have a niggle about the main stone, in that it's maybe a little too vertical and unnatural looking.  At the center of the tank there's a really obvious perfect vertical line that's distracting (for me, at least).  This seems at odds with the remainder of the layout.

I had a similar main stone in my recent 60cm Iwagumi, in that the angle was too perpendicular, and it was pointed out to me by someone who is better than either of us with rocks and water... 

I'd encourage you to see what Dan has to offer, for sure. 

Just my Â£0.02.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

i hear what your saying.i too have doubts about the main stone. your right George, theres too many lines on that stone for it to look natural.

i'm praying Dan has the answer. if not i'll wait until i've hunted the stone down!

it is surprising how so many people view something.,..i've put this up on a few forums and the replies vary so so much


----------



## Jase (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> it's maybe a little too vertical and unnatural looking.



That's what I like about it, it fits perfectly, for me. If you look at the two comparison images the second looks like it should be like that. Let's face it, Iwagumis aren't the most natural looking to start with


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> That's what I like about it, it fits perfectly, for me. If you look at the two comparison images the second looks like it should be like that. Let's face it, Iwagumis aren't the most natural looking to start with



it's about us, aquascapers as artists. what one see's as beauty someone else will see it as horrid. especialy with iwagumi in it's infancy stages (just rocks) we dont always see what the final scape will look like with plants. 

in this case, the main stone is always the thing that draws my eyes for the wrong reasons. there's one too many lines.

Jase, thanks mate for the kind words. i'll see what Dan has in his collection.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> i've put this up on a few forums and the replies vary so so much


That's interesting.

What other observations are you getting, Mark?


----------



## samc (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

i do agree with george about the main stone.

the thing is, alot of stone you buy has a flat edge and you sometimes have to use what you have. i had a stone like this in my nano and its always been bugging me and can wait to get rid of it  

just that one stone could make alot of difference. hope dan has the perfect piece for you mark.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Let's face it, Iwagumis aren't the most natural looking to start with


That's a good point but it's kind of a defeatist attitude.  

I think Mark is trying to mimic a NA-style Iwagumi (maybe I'm wrong?) where the rocks should look like they're protruding from the earth and have been there for millions of years.  The vertical line we see may be seen in nature, but it's going to be rarer than seeing a more natural looking angle.

But if you like it then who am I to argue?  We all have different tastes and perspectives which is all part of the fun!


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> That's interesting.
> 
> What other observations are you getting, Mark?



 i like to get a varied reaction from various parts of the world. although the WWW is already  interconnected, i still feel the whole worldly community is in little groups.

i like to hear what others like to say. we can be lead ourselves into a sense of staleness  if we don't venture out a little.  

it's by no means disrespectful to anyone, but if i can those little bit's of gold nuggets of info, this is how i learn. 

ultimately, you as an AGA judge can enlighten us with your expert eye, and i for one listen. you actually confirm what I'm already thinking. what more could UKASP ask for? there own free judge!

answers to post while typing....

samc, yep your right.

George, i'm just trying to mimic what looks good, i wasn't aware that NA style was iwagumi...or are they different?


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.  What I was after was the actual comments from other aquascapers...  

I understand why you're 'venturing' elsewhere with your journals etc.  Feedback is useful, of course.

From a personal perspective, UKAPS is all I really have time for now and rather than spread myself thinner elsewhere I'd rather concentrate here.  At one stage I was a mod on five planted tank forums which was just crazy!    

I see Iwagumi as a 'subsidiary' of the NA-style.  There's Ryoboku, which is wood dominated layouts.  And everything in-between.  If an aquascape is using nature as a source of inspiration, then it's NA in my book.  Long live Amano!

One exception is biotope aquaria, which mimics natural habitats, rather than using them as creative inspiration to create an alternative micro-universe, as per NA.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> At one stage I was a mod on five planted tank forums which was just crazy!



thats is mad! i struggle just keeping journals going.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I see Iwagumi as a 'subsidiary' of the NA-style.



yeah i guess. to be honest, i've not thought about it. thanks for that info.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> One exception is biotope aquaria, which mimics natural habitats, rather than using them as creative inspiration to create an alternative micro-universe, as per NA.



nicely put


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Get ready to fall off your seats folks.  You will be double checking who is posting. lol

Mark I like the hardscape on the first page.  the original one.  I instantly though Glosso with only a few sprinkles of another mid height plant around the rocks.

Why fall off your seat?  I am of course going to suggest upping the light a little to get the Glosso growing as wanted 

AC


----------



## Steven Chong (4 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Sorry dude, still feel this tank wishes it was 15cm shorter :/  Excellent Hardscape design though


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Hey, thanks steven   

i know you mentioned this before regards to tank size. 8) 

I'm still unsure why though....

i've got a copy of an amano tank which is nearly identical to this in layout, now if you put this image over the one i just mentioned....they overlay is identical. tank size and hard scape layout i.e focal points, gaps to right and left.

i'm not sure whether to upload this image for copyright, although  for comparison reasons it cant harm.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

i forgot to add...thanks to Dan and Steve for there attempts to supply me with a bigger stone. poor old Steve dragged a bag full on the train....top man

unfortunately the stones were on the small size. I'm going to the shop today to see if i can somehow move the main stone around to get rid of at least one flat side.

what ever happens i'm going to have to live with it, i just cant afford to hunt for another.


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

I'm sure the planting will change everything though mate   No probs re the stone, though I did feel like an army bloke on a training mission with a bag full of bricks though


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

ok, it's changed.

it wasn't too painful to make the main stone look bulkier nor was it too hard to get rid of the lines. 

that's it guys it stays like this now   

i also played with the mazi wood from TB! it's stunning stuff for sure.

so pics through this things early life.














and finally...


----------



## samc (5 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

oh mark that wood is ace! where you get it from?  

the last layout is my fav too. id be tepmted to use the wood though


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> oh mark that wood is ace! where you get it from?



it is nice isn't it.    

it's the wood that tom barr sent over.

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=5527

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=6847

i was tempted to use it, but i want it for a tank of my own. surely MA cant have ALL of my decent scaping materials   

I'd like some too.

thanks to tonser for arranging all the packing and posting!


----------



## samc (5 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

thats even better....im down for some for my nano   

id like to use some in bigger scapes, hopefully they will do another shipment :?


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Mark, that last shot is ace!  I think you've got the main stone on the right pretty much bang on now!


----------



## Tony Swinney (5 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Spot on Mark     Plants time   

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Looks awfull Mark  (when you going to move it to my living room??) hehe


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looks awfull Mark  (when you going to move it to my living room??) hehe



 i'll swap for some cherries!



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Spot on Mark  Plants time



as follows.

HC, tenellus, acicularis and p helferi. riccia and maybe moss.



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Mark, that last shot is ace!



cheers bud!


----------



## lljdma06 (6 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

You are  going to plant this eventually, right?   I mean, this _is_ the goal of a planted tank, I assume, unless I've been totally doing it wrong for years.    We are in 8 pages of thread, already.  8 pages of thread in one of my journals would have marked the 10th anniversary of a scape!  

I'm sorry, I'm just teasing.   

The wood is awesome, the rocks are awesome, stop tweaking with it and plant some plants! 

llj


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				lljdma06 said:
			
		

> You are  going to plant this eventually, right?   I mean, this _is_ the goal of a planted tank, I assume, unless I've been totally doing it wrong for years.    We are in 8 pages of thread, already.  8 pages of thread in one of my journals would have marked the 10th anniversary of a scape!
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm just teasing.
> 
> ...



it wouldnt be a saintly journal if there wasnt at least 20 pages before planting  

Looking good now, certainley needed that extra height.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

What is great about Mark's threads is you feel like you're along for the ride   Very enjoyable to follow!  It's seeing the creative process of a talented guy unfold over a period of a couple of weeks or so, taking suggestions from other members or completely disregarding them and comming up with something even more spectacular


----------



## lljdma06 (6 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

I know, I know.  Mark knows I'm only playing with him.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

plants ordered.

no low light for me   another day maybe.

Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Echinodorus tenellus
Eleocharis acicularis
Micranthemum umbrosum
riccia


----------



## Jur4ik (18 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> ..
> but why "low light" ?! or will it be the same "low" as the current "low tech" ?



I knew that   
Looking forward for the next planted box


----------



## lljdma06 (18 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> no low light for me   another day maybe.



Chicken.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				lljdma06 said:
			
		

> Chicken.



 hey LLj, there's a little surprise for you in autumn blush


----------



## lljdma06 (21 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> lljdma06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Going there now.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

plants here


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Busy day for Mark!


----------



## samc (25 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

just woundered whats happening with this. look foward to seeing it


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Busy day for Mark!



nah, i managed to blitz this one. 

it's done now. the umbrosum didn't arrive so that's not in there. no big deal really as the HM will do the job nicely. i've chosen moss over riccia for gaps etc. 

here's a couple of snaps to be going on with, tomorrow I'm going to attempt some better images. 






here's the manager with his new tank...


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

very nice planting, gonna be a cracker!  whats the gravel youve got in the front? looks very natural


----------



## samc (25 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

sooner than i thought  

i like how you have done the planting. i can imagine how its gonna mature.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> very nice planting, gonna be a cracker! whats the gravel youve got in the front? looks very natural



cheers stu, the gravels are just from the garden centre.   



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i like how you have done the planting. i can imagine how its gonna mature.




it's dead simple layout really. with the stems positioned behind the right stone and to the left corner.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

couple more from today.









the benefits of nature soil can be seen in the water clarity.


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

how much nature soil went in it mark?


----------



## chump54 (25 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

I'm sitting hear looking at my freshly scaped tank, still a bit cloudy. while looking at your pics thinking how come your waters so clear so soon after the planting, then at the bottom i read THIS


			
				saintly said:
			
		

> the benefits of nature soil can be seen in the water clarity.


so in the words of nemo 

"curse you aqua soillllllllllllllll"

 

thats going to look great. what are you going to do for the background?


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> how much nature soil went in it mark?



Stu, there's 1 x 10 l bag. there's some JBL aquabasis plus underneath to bulk out.  



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> what are you going to do for the background?



i'm to do a bit of jiggery pokery. I'm setting up a similar background to what i have at home. the blue effect. first i want to see if it will work, tomorrow I'll take some sample shots.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

well, i've struggled to get a great photo. 2 lights is definitely not enough for a 90cm tank. the first shot is showing a dark background which looks ok...









whilst playing about, i had at one point the blue background back lit with 2 x 24t5s whilst the tank lights were on....it was awesome   . i'll incorporate this as a full time background, it was that good.

so, how it looks with a blue background. this image does NOT do it justice....


----------



## John Starkey (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Hi Mark,
this is the first time i have seen this,(been very busy lately)WOW i love it mate,i think this is the best one you have done yet,that blue background looks really awesome it give a great sense of depth as you look through the middle,
as this is a low light setup how long do you plan to keep it going for?,
regards john.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



> i'll incorporate this as a full time background, it was that good.



some people actually do that, usually for a couple of hours at night when they are in, more so if you are wanting a particular affect (like a sunset), sometimes, and backlit background can totally change the tank  

You are the first person to make a blue background work  

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Mark,
> this is the first time i have seen this,(been very busy lately)WOW i love it mate,i think this is the best one you have done yet,that blue background looks really awesome it give a great sense of depth as you look through the middle,
> as this is a low light setup how long do you plan to keep it going for?,
> regards john.



cheers mate. actually i'm changing the title. it's not low light at all   



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> You are the first person to make a blue background work



cheers mate. at least i can do something right


----------



## Tony Swinney (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Very nice Mark    The rock arrangement is lovely, and the choice of plants should sit with it perfectly.  I like the blue background, though for me Id look to desaturate it a bit   

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> I like the blue background, though for me Id look to desaturate it a bit



i think i know what you mean....i must point out this was with just 2 24w tubes pointing up the back, so little control. 

when you say desaturate, do you mean in colour?, light?....explain it to me matey.


----------



## Tony Swinney (27 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> i must point out this was with just 2 24w tubes pointing up the back, so little control.



Aha, I must read threads properly before posting      I hadnt realised the sky light was from 2 tubes.  If you could control it, this is how I'd like to see the sky, with the blues desaturated (ie less vivid) particularly lower down, and the light forming more of a central glow, rather than a vertical strip up the middle - it looks more natural and draws the eye into the scape.

Of course its easily done in PS, but not so easy to light it this way, unless you have a lot of space behind the tank.  The best way to shoot it like this would be to have your backdrop hanging a few feet behind the tank, so you could get a flashhead in there firing straight at it, or even better have the backdrop just a foot away from the tank, and backlight it with a flashhead maybe 4 feet behind the backdrop (this is how Amano does his blue skies)   

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney (27 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Hey Mark, have a look at Aqua Journal Vol38, page 33 - there s photo of one of Amanos lighting setups - using 7 lights !!

Tony


----------



## George Farmer (27 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

I really like the foreground in this - very natural and well-exectuted, and the overall look is very good.  

I do have one niggle though, and I suspect you know what it is, Mark...  From my perspective, the main stone looks to upright and unbalanced in terms of harmonising with the remaining rocks.  Once the plants have grown in the effect will be muted, but as a main focal point I can't help thinking it can improved a little.  I realise you had limited rocks to use though, so understand.  Maybe if it were sloped down to the center a little?  Or would that cause havoc?

Please forgive me if you are happy with it though.  We all see things differently, and that's part of what makes us what we are.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Tank is looking great now that its planted, your photography just keeps getting better Mark, like the new style more than previous, the more light you guys are putting into the photography the better results I am seeing.
Keep it up, can't want to watch this tank mature and enjoy the photos


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

ermmm, thanks guys. 

what with 2D foregrounds, and main stones, my confidence is taking a battering   

well this may be over before its even started, bad news in the wings


----------



## Jur4ik (28 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> well this may be over before its even started, bad news in the wings


 what do you mean Mark?   :?


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> what do you mean Mark? :?



well, through fault of my own and for circumstances i cant go into publicly, the tanks may be run by staff 100% or not at all. i need to feel 100% confident in the running of these set ups whilst i'm not there, and with the odd change here and there (staff wise) i cant relax. 

anyway, it may give me my hardscape back and practise a bit more.


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> the tanks may be run by staff 100% or not at all



That sounds like beurocratic health and safety crap to me !  Get them to pay you a fiver a week, and make you "staff"


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> That sounds like beurocratic health and safety crap to me ! Get them to pay you a fiver a week, and make you "staff"



mate, i did consider that, but i'm a stupidly busy guy and to be able to choose to iun at weekends suits me. 

it's the "in the week" deal. 1 WC missed....oh i forgot to dose for 2 days. cant change co2 cylinder....all bad things in a high tech tank.


----------



## George Farmer (28 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> ermmm, thanks guys.
> 
> what with 2D foregrounds, and main stones, my confidence is taking a battering


My apologies if my critiques are knocking your confidence, Mark.  They're meant to be entirely constructive and I've tried to word my posts in such a manner.    

100% "great tank" feedback is nice, of course, but not _entirely_ constructive IMVHO.

I'll keep my big gob shut in future!


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> My apologies if my critiques are knocking your confidence, Mark. They're meant to be entirely constructive and I've tried to word my posts in such a manner.
> 
> 100% "great tank" feedback is nice, of course, but not entirely constructive IMVHO.
> 
> I'll keep my big gob shut in future!



no apologies needed. and i never look for the 100%feedback, I trust your views, this is why your an AGA judge. but i think your aware, that we all like different things. there have been many times you've sayed that something was brilliant or great, when in my eyes it wasn't.for example...sorry to use Graeme, but the branch in "bones of the earth"....it does not fit IMVHO, but you love it. but if i was to say it, god help me....

i guess it's all perspective. some people like to see clouds, and others like to see clear blue skies


----------



## George Farmer (28 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good points, Mark.  Thanks.

Re. Graeme's tank - well, you've said it now!!     But I would reserve full judgement until you've seen it in the flesh, like I did...  It's a very difference aquascape in terms of size and viewability from 4-sides that no photo can convey. 

And so on reflection, I expect your two tanks I've commented on recently look much better in the flesh too, even with your superb photography!


----------



## johnny70 (29 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

What type of background are you using Mark to get the blue effect??


----------



## TDI-line (29 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Looks brilliant Mark, those rocks are great.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> But I would reserve full judgement until you've seen it in the flesh, like I did... It's a very difference aquascape in terms of size and viewability from 4-sides



true mate, and i DO appreciate what's gone into it.   I'll see it shortly....



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I expect your two tanks I've commented on recently look much better in the flesh too, even with your superb photography!



no mate   they still look like they do in the images.



			
				johnny70 said:
			
		

> What type of background are you using Mark to get the blue effect??



hi mate, its a graduated background from light blue through to white. IM short E you need a background wider than the tank. if you can get space between the tank and background, light it from the ground up, it does look immense. i will be pursuing this in my future tanks at home. 



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Looks brilliant Mark, those rocks are great.


----------



## JamesM (29 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

>




Sorry I haven't replied lately bud, some guy called Mark has had me locked up in a cupboard working on site updates  

That pic is stunning, the background really suits the layout imo, and you know I hate blue backgrounds! lol. Can't wait to see this puppy fill in... hope things go well at MA for ya too


----------



## Graeme Edwards (29 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> no apologies needed. and i never look for the 100%feedback, I trust your views, this is why your an AGA judge. but i think your aware, that we all like different things. there have been many times you've sayed that something was brilliant or great, when in my eyes it wasn't.for example...sorry to use Graeme, but the branch in "bones of the earth"....it does not fit IMVHO, but you love it. but if i was to say it, god help me....
> 
> i guess it's all perspective. some people like to see clouds, and others like to see clear blue skies



Too late, ive read it


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Too late, ive read it



I'm almost 100% certain Graeme, you know i've said this in a constructive way. and it's also VERY apparent





			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't replied lately bud, some guy called Mark has had me locked up in a cupboard working on site updates
> 
> That pic is stunning, the background really suits the layout imo, and you know I hate blue backgrounds! lol. Can't wait to see this puppy fill in... hope things go well at MA for ya too


 that "bones of the earth" is truly special. it's just the wood, in the images, that don't sit right. but with that said, i have not seen it in the flesh, so it's a little unfair for me to give judgement. it was mentioned before by tom bar if i remember?....  

 i'll let you rest soon


----------



## lljdma06 (31 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> ermmm, thanks guys.
> 
> what with 2D foregrounds, and main stones, my confidence is taking a battering



Oh, and don't forget the merits of red plants and this next one.  

I prefer the darker background.   I _know_ the light blue fading to white background is all popular now, and everything is supposed to be all crisp and fresh, but I don't know.   I really liked the initial photo with the darker background.  Lent an air of mystery to the whole scape and I thought the color play rather cool.  It offered a different spin on the scape than the typical lighter backgrounds and it left me with a stronger impression.  Just my opinion of things.  

If you are happy with the current background, then by all means go for it.  It is very lovely too.    

llj


----------



## Gill (31 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Always Love your Scapes


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				lljdma06 said:
			
		

> I prefer the darker background. I know the light blue fading to white background is all popular now, and everything is supposed to be all crisp and fresh, but I don't know. I really liked the initial photo with the darker background. Lent an air of mystery to the whole scape and I thought the color play rather cool. It offered a different spin on the scape than the typical lighter backgrounds and it left me with a stronger impression. Just my opinion of things.
> 
> If you are happy with the current background, then by all means go for it. It is very lovely too.



 I'm just experimenting, playing. nothing is set stone. if i don't try I don't learn right?

 I cant just look at the greats like amano and wonder to myself "how did he do that?" or" why does that work?" and not actually try it myself...that's crazy. 

thanks gill


----------



## skinz180189 (31 Jul 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Really like the layout of this tank, can't wait to see it grow out.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Aug 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				skinz180189 said:
			
		

> Really like the layout of this tank, can't wait to see it grow out.


cheers bud,

1 week has passed, and for once i've not been across in the first week of it's existence. Also, it turned out they'd run out of KNO3 early in the week   ...without telling me. So on arrival I wasn't sure what I was going to find, but thankfully it was OK. 

The plants are doing what i expected with E tenellus transforming rather quickly and runners galore. HC is spreading nicely, hopefully filling in within 2 weeks i reckon.

Even though the shop has had a change around with staff etc. i've decided to continue with the scape. I've written out a dosing schedule which should be followed, so it's up to them now.

comparison shot, for anyone unsure on planting HC, this way, via plugs, works a treat and is so much quicker   

comparison shots...

Planted





1 week...


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Aug 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

very nice, i am liking the amount of ricks ou have used.


----------



## Jur4ik (1 Aug 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Mark,
what happens with the stonewool after a while?

TankÂ´s looking great


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Aug 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> what happens with the stonewool after a while?



nothing, it just stays there.The HC soon retakes what it feels is rightly it's own....space. i've never had a problem with rock wool.   



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i am liking the amount of ricks ou have used.



quite a few mate, it was a struggle if I'm honest. but as my collection expands hopefully my stone placement will improve. i'm allwyas 1 or 2 short, or missing the "key" stone. 8)


----------



## rawr (1 Aug 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Mark, this is a top notch aquascape you've got going on here! I really like the foreground and rock placement etc, and how the plants are around the hardscape - it looks very natural and has a nice feel to it.


----------



## lljdma06 (1 Aug 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> quite a few mate, it was a struggle if I'm honest. but as my collection expands hopefully my stone placement will improve. i'm allwyas 1 or 2 short, or missing the "key" stone. 8)



You are being a bit hard on yourself.  I like it without a background too.  I bet it looks pretty decent from the back.  Any way we can get a back shot of the tank?

llj


----------



## TBRO (1 Aug 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*

Really nice rock layout, different take on Iwagumi with the sand fore-ground I'm a big fan of gravel foregounds currently.

I recently pulled up a HC carpet I'd planted and the rock wool was still there after six months (not that you'd ever know) makes life so much easier, I weighted my rockwool with wire wich also helped. 

Keep up the excellent work, Tom


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Aug 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> Really nice rock layout, different take on Iwagumi with the sand fore-ground I'm a big fan of gravel foregounds currently.
> 
> I recently pulled up a HC carpet I'd planted and the rock wool was still there after six months (not that you'd ever know) makes life so much easier, I weighted my rockwool with wire wich also helped.
> 
> Keep up the excellent work, Tom



thanks mate, yes the HC planted this way makes life easier. and IMVHO i actually think it's growing quicker this way.



			
				lljdma06 said:
			
		

> You are being a bit hard on yourself. I like it without a background too. I bet it looks pretty decent from the back. Any way we can get a back shot of the tank?



maybe, Llj. if you want a background shot, I'll do it just for you.  



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> Mark, this is a top notch aquascape you've got going on here! I really like the foreground and rock placement etc, and how the plants are around the hardscape - it looks very natural and has a nice feel to it.



thanks Thomas, each new scape brings something new to my table. so soon, in my home 120 optiwhite i may create something that's worthy.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Aug 2009)

*Re: saintly's"henge the revenge...the 3rd and final installment"*

so i've been quiet for a while (i here cheers   ) and so with a little update on my latest iwagumi.

it's over 2 weeks old now and i've seen it 2 since setting it up. I'm totally confident in the new guy that's looking after it...as these images will show.  i've upped co2 today to give the HC a little boost (pitfalls of not being with it all the time) I'd of done it ages ago.

The main stone has stayed put. I'd like to think it looks OK now things are growing around it. the art of iwagumi is still mysterious to me at times   

the usual ottos and shrimp have gone in and i've chosen some gold?...tetras.  wonderful fish! shoal brilliant. there's just a handful for the time being, but I'll up the shoal to a size of about 40 or so.

I spent little time trying to get these images, but i just cant work without flash now so for 5 minutes shooting it took me 25 minutes to set up....but worth it.no dodging, burning or curves with these.

and so the images.There large ish so click on them for a larger view.

























Critique away!!!!


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Aug 2009)

looking very nice mark although from the photos the main rock seems to be a bit lost now in the green, cant quite put my finger on it but im sure it looks fine in the flesh. Still loving the graded layout in an iwagumi as its not often seen and usually covered in a lawn


----------



## lljdma06 (11 Aug 2009)

Is that a black background I see there?  I likey.  Really brings out the gold tetras.  

It's looking very good.  

llj


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Aug 2009)

I like it, fair play for keeping the rock too, it looks good now.


----------



## Vito (11 Aug 2009)

Looking really good saint I love the graves transition, looks so natural. What the long leave plant left of the big stone on the right?


----------



## John Starkey (11 Aug 2009)

Very nice Mark,I like the use of the graded gravel adds a new dimension to the iwagumi style,

regards john.


----------



## afroturf (11 Aug 2009)

Really great scape and pics, I also like the mix of stone and gravel. The rocks mini landscape right? Whats the gravel and pebbles you used? I'm planning on using mini landscape rocks in a future scape with graded gravel but the TGM gravels look kinda orange and look like they'd clash with the mini landsacpe rock.


----------



## fish.com1 (11 Aug 2009)

Great fish choice there exactly what I am going for in my tank. I saw them a few months back at my lfs, and did a bit of research and I believe they are not gold tetras but platinum tetras _Hemigrammus vorderwinkleri_


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Aug 2009)

thanks guys and gals.



			
				fish.com1 said:
			
		

> they are not gold tetras but platinum tetras Hemigrammus vorderwinkleri



ahhh, that rings a bell. it would make sense too.



			
				afroturf said:
			
		

> The rocks mini landscape right? Whats the gravel and pebbles you used?



it sure is ML rock. the gravels are just what was found in the garden centre. they had them in plant pots as tester's. i asked if i could use them. much cheaper in the long run.

i believe you can find gravels much cheaper if you look around for them, don't always assume LFS have all the hardscape materials we need   



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> What the long leave plant left of the big stone on the right?



tenenllus my friend.   

Thanks to you all for the comments.   

8 weeks and this will be done! another to the collection.


----------



## JamesM (11 Aug 2009)

This tank is beautiful 

Good job Marky!


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Aug 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> This tank is beautiful



 cheers dude


----------



## samc (11 Aug 2009)

i love this mark. very different from the usual which is allways good to see


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Aug 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> i love this mark. very different from the usual which is allways good to see



thanks sam, always learning.

i really really want this one at home.   

I'm in preparation for one or 2 new scapes.


----------



## samc (11 Aug 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> I'm in preparation for one or 2 new scapes.



great!

i hear you are planning on taking autumn blush down. shame but i do wanna see what else you can do   i guess you have learnt all you can from it


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Aug 2009)

you hear, well almost correct.

it's a case of bordom, and every time i look at it i feel so many things are wrong with it. it's in good health, but as amano says, a healthy scape don't compensate for a poorly designed scape...or words to that effect.

it's no good living with it, if i can do 10 x better.

i'm wanting to do this in my 60, obviously scaled down 






or even buy a cheap 90 cm tank.


----------



## lljdma06 (11 Aug 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> it's a case of bordom, and every time i look at it i feel so many things are wrong with it. it's in good health, but as amano says, a healthy scape don't compensate for a poorly designed scape...or words to that effect.



That may be the case, but a healthy, poorly designed scape, IMO, will _always_ trump a well-designed, but unhealthy one.

I still think you're too hard on yourself.

Looking forward to the new scape.  The hardscape in that photo is beautiful.  I almost like it as is, without plants.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Aug 2009)

lljdma06 said:
			
		

> but a healthy, poorly designed scape, IMO, will always trump a well-designed, but unhealthy one.



maybe so, but I'm talking about the same person carrying out both scapes. not 2 individuals. 

i mean, i could design a bad scape grow plants healthy. i could also design a good scape and grow plants healthy.....which one do you keep?....yes i thought so.

I'm a realist in the adjective sense. I know Autumn Blush isn't right, so what's the point in keeping it going? when could be re designing, improving on past failures.I'm not the kind of person who'll just rest on failure, as i'd hope may see.

Llj, if you were learning a new piece of music you wouldn't sing it once knowing you got words wrong and say well at least it was in tune, so it must be better than singing it, getting the words right _and_ getting it in tune. i hope you see my point   



			
				lljdma06 said:
			
		

> The hardscape in that photo is beautiful. I almost like it as is, without plants.



many thanks.


----------



## lljdma06 (12 Aug 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> lljdma06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you are reading _way_ too much into what was a _very_ general comment, Mark, but that's okay.  I'm sorry if I offended you.  I think the tank looked great.  All your tanks do.  You should be very proud of what you do and very happy with the results.  I most certainly would be.    

llj


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Aug 2009)

lljdma06 said:
			
		

> I think you are reading way too much into what was a very general comment



tell me your joking right?....you prompted the reply Llj. 

offended? again...you gota be joking right?

it appears to me that most things...not all that i do, gets a strange reaction from you. nothing ever seems to be quite right in my tanks. 

now if it had been george that had typed what i'd typed...let me guess....a wonderful ansewr?

general comment or not, i believe your opinion is wrong and i replied.....in a nice and informative manner!

folks please tell me if i'm wrong here and i'll kindly back away from UKAPS alltogether


----------



## lljdma06 (12 Aug 2009)

What?!  Where is coming from? What does a difference in opinion have to do with status at UKAPS?  We have a difference in opinion, and that is completely and totally fine.  It has no bearing on anything.  It is just a difference in opinion.  Who wrote the post has nothing to do with it.  Your response, had it been written by George, would have received the exact same response from me.   Any member who knows me will attest to that.  Member status doesn't really influence how I post.  Maybe I am wrong in this.  I will always admit to being wrong.  

Again, my word choice seems to really stink today, and I'll back off with my most humble apologies, Mark.  I'll even ask a mod to delete this stuff if you don't want it cluttering up your thread.    

llj


----------



## andyh (12 Aug 2009)

*Re: saintly's MA potentialy low light IWAGUMI*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> skinz180189 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is this another reason for me to drop in it at East bridgford? 

Quick qestion can you explain what you mean by the comment HC using plugs, I dont understand?

Great looking scape by the way, the graded gravel looks excellent. When you put the substrate in, did use a divider to keep the two apart and them remove it and then disguise the obvious line using plants/gravel and rocks. Just about to start my new scape and wanted to understand the easiest way of doing it?  

Andy H


----------



## Vito (12 Aug 2009)

If only this Store was closer to me so I coould see the real thing  , Great stuff as usual mate. damn you! hehe


----------



## George Farmer (12 Aug 2009)

Looking real nice, Mark.  I'm warming considerably to the main stone too!    

I'm glad to hear there's a trustworthy member of staff on hand to maintain it in your absence.  That must be a relief!


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Aug 2009)

looking great, nice and vibrant  
glad to see you taking on the wood & rock combination too


----------



## rawr (12 Aug 2009)

It's looking great! I'm not usually a fan of iwagumis but liking them recently. I especially like the natural rock structures and greades of gravel in the foreground etc, it really makes this scape.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Aug 2009)

this journal is now over.


----------



## samc (12 Aug 2009)

why????


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Aug 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> this journal is now over.


Don't get your knickers in a twist man, if this is because of lljdma06 original response I don't know why you reacted over the top with that, I didn't see much wrong with it, if you want to be good at what you do you have to take the praise and the criticism also. 
Some people say my tanks are good, but someone told me my tanks were "sh*t" so what, if I can inspire one person to get started in the hobby then I have accomplished something and I know for a fact that my under par tanks have inspired a lot of people and yours have been mind blowing for the past year. So you have nothing to worry about man.

Just keep doing what you know best.


----------



## TDI-line (13 Aug 2009)

Wow, that rock arrangement is _Off The Wall_.

Nice work Mark.


----------



## alip01 (13 Aug 2009)

> if I can inspire one person to get started in the hobby then I have accomplished something



You've certainly inspired me Mark.  If I can do something half as good as your tanks with my new one I'll be soooo happy.  You've shown me alot about the rock compostition.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Aug 2009)

now you see it....






now you dont   






OK, here's why i did it. I'm making preparations for next years IAPLC It'll be the first time I really try to make a proper attempt at a competition tank and I cant spread myself out as much as I'm trying to do. The bigger MA tank is running perfectly, and the staff can manage it now it's low light etc. but the iwagumi isn't getting the attention it deserves from me. so it's easier to pull the plug.

another reason i,and more importantly, I need the stone for my 120cm IAPLC tank.... simples   

it;'s no big loss, I can always try this layout down the road.


----------



## GreenNeedle (30 Aug 2009)

I think if you've got pics of the scape as it looks when you tore it down they look complete anyway.

AC


----------



## JamesM (30 Aug 2009)

It amazes me daily, just how mad you are bud 

Onward and upward though


----------



## samc (30 Aug 2009)

will we be seeing the new one   

i allways learn alot from your journals


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Aug 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> will we be seeing the new one
> 
> i allways learn alot from your journals



yes matey, as always. I'm in the process of getting everything together. hardscape, soil lighting etc. so it'll be a few weeks yet maybe a month. i've got the plan....I think. 

I really did need these stones, so the scape had to go. even autumn blush is being dismantled


----------



## samc (30 Aug 2009)

excellent!

i can imagine a tank of this size needs quite a bit of attention. look foward to the journal very much


----------



## John Starkey (30 Aug 2009)

Good luck with the new scape Mark,
john.


----------



## viktorlantos (30 Aug 2009)

looking forward to your new tank Mark.

I will miss Autumn a lot. I love that tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Aug 2009)

cheers guys. I'm off to practise in my 4 footer later today. the spare room at my parents is a scapers paradise....not   

 there's only so many ways you can put the same 10 rocks and 3 bits of wood, hence ripping this tank down. why is hardscape so damn expensive in the UK?  :?  the future of this hobby will never go forward with high prices. 

Tom B proved it can be sent over cheaply...hey ho


----------



## Nelson (31 Aug 2009)

> why is hardscape so damn expensive in the UK?  the future of this hobby will never go forward with high prices.



because we pay more for everything in this country.
thats why its called RIP OFF BRITAIN.


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Aug 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> because we pay more for everything in this country.
> thats why its called RIP OFF BRITAIN.



fingers crossed that things change eh?....


----------



## Nelson (31 Aug 2009)

> fingers crossed that things change eh?....



lets hope so   .


----------



## Jase (31 Aug 2009)

This one was my favourite, shame it had to come down. Looking forward to the next level


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Sep 2009)

Jase said:
			
		

> This one was my favourite, shame it had to come down. Looking forward to the next level



cheers matey. 

 time to see if i can use wood


----------

